# Guide Feendrache



## Alion (13. März 2008)

*Wichtige Info!
Die Questreihe wurde mit Cataclysm aus dem Spiel genommen. Das Pet kann man dennoch erhalten.
Es droppt nun für hordler und allies bei allen mobs in feralas mit 1% chance.*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Guide Veraltet:*

In den Buffedshows gab es ja leztens das WoW-Tierheim. Wie kommt ihr an exklusive Pets in WoW ran.
Ich habe mal ein Guide geschrieben, wie ihr an ein Grimmlingflitzer Jungtier, auch Feendrache genannt, herankommt. Alle Hordler muss ich jetzt leider enttäuschen. Leider ist das Pet nur für Allianzspieler zugänglich.
Damit ihr die Questreihe, an deren Ende ihr das Pet bekommt, erfolgreich abschliessen könnt, nehmt ab besten einen *Charakter der Level 40 oder ein höheres Level erreicht hat.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Feralas ist der Anfang der Questreihe. Die erste Quest lautet: Freiheit für alle Kreaturen.
Die Quest bekommt ihr auf Position 65 / 45. An der Strasse die zwischen Ost und West verläuft, gibt es ein Lager des Grimtotem Tauren Clans. Beim Östlichen Eingang des Lagers, kann man hinter einem Baum einen Kleinen Pfad die Felswand Hochlaufen. Da oben findet ihr die Questgeberin Kindal Moonweaver in der Felswand oberhalb eines Kleinen Tümpels.
Bei der ersten Quest (Freiheit für alle Kreaturen) müsst ihr 6 Feendrachen aus dem Käfig im Grimtotem Lager befreien. Kindal Moonweaver wird euch begleiten und helfen. 
Bevor ihr die Quest annehmt, säubert zuerst das Lager ein wenig. Besonders den Platz vor dem Käfig. Sobald ihr die Quest gestartet habt, habt ihr 6 Minuten zeit um die Drachen zu befreien. Kämpft euch zum Käfig vor. Achtung, sobald ihr die Tür geöffnet habt, fliegen die Feendrachen aus dem Käfig und alle in den Nähe befindlichen Wachen kommen zu euch. Die Feendrachen helfen euch beim Kampf gegen die Wachen, aber das Erschwert sie zu retten. 6 Feendrachen und Kindal Moonweaver müssen überleben um die Quest abzuschliessen.
Die Nächste Quest erhaltet ihr ebenfalls bei Kindal Moonweaver. Ihr müsst 6 Grimtotem Schamanen, 10 Grimtotem Räuber und 12 Grimtotem Naturisten töten. Sollte kein Problem sein. Die Gegner findet ihr alle im Grimtotem Lager.

In der Nächsten Quest, werdet ihr nach Darnassus zu Tyrande Wisperwind geschickt.
*Wenn ihr die Quest abgegeben habt, erhaltet ihr keine neue Quest. Ihr müsst wieder zurück nach Feralas zu Kindal Moonweaver und da bekommt ihr die neue Quest.*

Kindal Moonweaver hat ein Grimmlingflitzerei gefunden. Die Mutter wurde umgebracht. Ihr sollt für das Ei sorgen und es zu Quentin in den Tausend Nadeln bringen. Er steht neben der Tribüne bei der Rennbahn auf der Schimmernden Ebene.
Quentin erteilt euch den Auftrag ihm, 2 Elixiere der Seelenstärke zu bringen. Für Alchemisten ist das kein Problem. Die brauen sich die Tränke schnell. Für alle anderen, wendet euch an den Alchemisten eures Vertrauens oder guckt ins Auktions Haus.

Für die nächste quest, schickt euch Quentin ins Hinterland nach Aerie Peak. Sprecht dort mit einem Zwerg namens Agnar Tiermeister. Dieser steht ganz unten in der Festung. Ihr habt für die Quest eine Stunde Zeit, was ja eigentlich mehr als genug ist.
Dort angekommen, sagt Agnar, dass das Tier bald schlüpfen wird. Man solle Futter für das Kleine besorgen.
Ihr sollt 5 Silbermähnenpirscherflanke besorgen. Die Gegner die diese Droppen die Silbermähnenpirscher findet ihr in der nähe von Skulkrock. Das sind Getarnte Gegner. Ihr könnt sie also erst sehen wenn ihr ganz dicht dran seid. An alle Lowies: Diese Gegner sind lvl 47 und lvl 48. Achtet auf die Eulenbestien die überall herumlaufen. 
Es kann sein, dass euch die Viecher in den Rücken Fallen, wenn ihr gerade mit einem Pirscher beschäftigt seid. 
Sobald ihr die 5 Silvermane-Pirscherflanken habt, kehrt ihr zu Agnar zurück.
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch mal mit ihm Sprechen. Er übergibt euch das Jungtier.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr seid jetzt im besitz eines Jungen Grimmlingflitzers.

Zum abschluss noch den Link zum Pet: Warcraftpets.com
gruss Alion


----------



## Neradox (13. März 2008)

Nett geschrieben, mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal.


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

Schön ausführlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das kleine Biest mit meiner Magierin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cark (31. Januar 2009)

cool. danke dir. wieder ein pet mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (20. Februar 2009)

Oh.. Questreihen mit viel reisen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke dir auf jeden Fall! Werd ich bestimmt irgend wann machen. :-)


----------



## Helgard (28. April 2009)

Ist das hübsche Tierchen nicht jetzt auch für die Horde erhältlich?


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> Ist das hübsche Tierchen nicht jetzt auch für die Horde erhältlich?




ja ist es, und momentan ist die droppchance noch extrem hoch! nach 10-12 kills ist es dein. ich denke mal das wird bald gefixt...


----------



## Dietrich (30. April 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ja ist es, und momentan ist die droppchance noch extrem hoch! nach 10-12 kills ist es dein. ich denke mal das wird bald gefixt...



Was und wo muss ich töten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (30. April 2009)

nice pet!
habs auch in meiner sammlung und ist nach wie vor eins meiner liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Mai 2009)

Super Guide habs grade gemacht und hat mir sehr gehollfen viel dank

d[-.-]b


----------



## Lotako (26. Juni 2009)

Heyho.

Erstmal schöner Guide =)
Aber soweit ich weiß, droppt das Pet für hordler auch. Also heißt es farmen farmen farmen. Die Allianzer bekommst ja für die Quest.


----------



## Darksasuke (7. Juli 2009)

Also das Pet kann auch für Hordler droppen ist aber sehr selten hab es mir damals gekauft mein Kumpel ist alli und er hat mir das Vk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Guide ist sehr gut.


----------



## aXslat (19. Juli 2009)

So, hab mir den kleinen Flitzer mal erarbeitet; ist ein wirklich schönes Pet.

Zu der letzten Quest mit den 5 Silbermähnenpirscherflanken kann ich noch empfehlen, noch weiter in gen Westen zu gehen als im Guide empfohlen, da hats genauso viele Silbermähnenpirscher, jedoch keine Eulkins mehr. Gerade für niedrigstufigere Chars, dürfte dies hilfreich sein.
Ansonsten ist im Guide alles prima erklärt, lässt sich wirklich 1 zu 1 so anwenden.


----------



## Exia (2. Mai 2010)

Hi, also ich habe alles abgesucht und finde einfach keinen Weg hoch, "im Osten des Lagers", bin da den halben Wald abgelaufen... -_-

Dort muss ich hin: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wie.....


----------



## Exia (2. Mai 2010)

Nevermind.
Achja wie schön, der Pfad ist ja im *westlichen* Eingang des Lagers............... ^^ Wie ich jetzt ne halbe Stunde lang im Osten gesucht habe.


----------



## Gliothiel (4. Mai 2010)

Darksasuke schrieb:


> Also das Pet kann auch für Hordler droppen ist aber sehr selten hab es mir damals gekauft mein Kumpel ist alli und er hat mir das Vk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gekauft??? Najaaaaaaa - wird ja nur beim Aufheben gebunden. Oder war das mal anders?

Meine Alli hat es nun und meine Hordlerin wird wohl anfangen in Ferralas zu campen. Hat jemand neuere Erfahrungen mit den Dropchancen?


----------



## LeWhopper (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Super Guide hat auf anhieb geklappt. Nur die 2 Elixiere der Seelenstärke würde ich lieber was hervorheben^^ 

Es gibt ja (leider) Leute die das nicht erst zuende lesen und dann bei der Rennbahn stehen.

Gruß Lichtseher


----------



## Azot (15. Juni 2010)

Sehr nettes Guide. Gibt es so ein Pet auch für Hordler ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maskenball (16. Juni 2010)

Inzwischen gibt es das Pet auf für die Horde allerdings nicht als Questreihe sondern ihr müsst das Pet farmen... bei den gleichnahmigen pets zum beispiel in feralas


----------



## Azot (17. Juni 2010)

Kannst du die Mobs posten bzw den Ort ? (:


----------



## spooki (29. Juli 2010)

... steht doch im Post über Deinem!


----------



## Demira -Antonidas- (16. Januar 2011)

seit dem neuen cataclysm content kann man als allianzler dieses haustier nicht mehr bekommen die quest wurde aus dem content genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grüße


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

Das pet droppt nun für hordler und allies bei allen mobs in feralas mit 1% chance


----------



## madmurdock (1. Februar 2011)

Demira schrieb:


> seit dem neuen cataclysm content kann man als allianzler dieses haustier nicht mehr bekommen die quest wurde aus dem content genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheiss Blizz/GM Politik. Anstatt direkt beizuschreiben, dass es von den Drachen nahe des ehemaligen Q NPCs dropt... Ne. 11 Zeilen Text mit 1 Mini Info.. Echt unglaublich.


----------



## campino76 (1. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Scheiss Blizz/GM Politik. Anstatt direkt beizuschreiben, dass es von den Drachen nahe des ehemaligen Q NPCs dropt... Ne. 11 Zeilen Text mit 1 Mini Info.. Echt unglaublich.



Er fragt nach dem Quest und der GM schreibt, dass die Quest rausgenommen wurde. Was passt daran nicht?!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Scheiss Blizz/GM Politik. Anstatt direkt beizuschreiben, dass es von den Drachen nahe des ehemaligen Q NPCs dropt... Ne. 11 Zeilen Text mit 1 Mini Info.. Echt unglaublich.


er hat garnicht nach dem pet gefragt.
was würdest du sagen wenn du dem gm ein ticket schreibst: wo ist der quest hin?
und er antwortet: das pet droppt jetzt

und es droppt nicht nur bei den feendrachen sondern in ganz feralas


----------

